# pendulum sites



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

*Predator Pendelum*

http://predatoriv.com/

Its the only sight I've ever used,it works.So why change.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Been shooting a pendulum most of my years bowhunting now(ok not that many, 11 years, wow has it really been that long) only shot a fixed pin my first year and a Savage pendulum ever since then. My dad and myself have both been shooting a Savage and had great luck with them. Those sights have helped us kill many deer. I personally love a pendulum. 
I sight in dead on at 30 yards and it is accurate right on at 35. I just hold low when closer and on the back at 40. Then just hold higher has I work my way out farther. But 40 is my limit on shooting a deer right now. You shoot one a few years and it just comes natural to learn where to hold when shooting out a little further. 
Its dead on from 35 to 0 out of a treestand.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

I used a Keller years ago with great success


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 12, 2008)

keller is the best bowhunting sight out there imo..... i can shoot it out of my drenalin at 70 lbs and it will reach out to 45 + and will also be +- one inch from 45 to 0....


----------



## rocket2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it. I'm still not sure if i will go that direction, but I will definately take this into serious consideration.


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ive been shooting a trophy ridge guide series mantis for a couple yrs now and love it. 0-35 yrds no probs


----------



## SoMdHunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I also use a Keller. Love it. It has served me well for I guess 20 years now. I can shoot 4 inch groups with it out to 30yrds.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

ive been using the old version of the ABC pivotal sight since 1999.i have found no other sight that can do what this sight can do.the website is the old version sight.if you might be interested in the sight let me know and i can give you the phone # to call them.once he has enough of the new sight produced to fill orders he's going to become a sponsor of AT to promote his poduct.here's the old website so you can read up on it http://www.bowhunting.net/abc/.............and here's a link where i posted a pic of the new design......http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=513374


----------

